# Picking a Set of Guides



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

How do I pick a set of guides? Single footed is fine I suppose, the rod just had double footed and I thought they were better quality. But y'all convinced me to go with single footed since I'm a beginner. Can anyone recommend a set or if I have to buy them single what sizes to get? It had 7 guides + tip from the factory.

It's a 6' 6" 1 piece casting rod, rated 1/4 - 1 oz 10-20 lb line. I'll be using it for light saltwater fishing, mainly live bait for flounder with a 5600 Abu fishing 12 lb mono if that matters for guide size. Also will occasionally throw it in the surf but as a in close rod.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

If you were satisfied with the orignal performance of the rod then I would just replace the guides with the same size and location as the old guides. By switching to single foot guides you should save a little weight which could improve casting performance, But going with double footed will make it easier to cover over the area where the old guides were incase a little finish gets removed while you are removing the guides. If the rod is pretty old then even newer double footed guides will still be lighter.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

You should go back with the double foot guides too since it is going to be a conventional rod. There are sets you can buy. Check Mudhole and acidrod.


----------

